# OGF Knit hats/beanies! LIMITED OFFER



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's getting cold, and before you know it ice will be here! Keep your lid warm with a TEAM OGF Knit Beanie! 

We've had numerous requests for these, and are placing a bulk order once the pre-order period is over. You can even have them personalized with your OGF username. Check out the details here:

*SALE HAS ENDED!*

Once again, thanks for supporting Ohio Game Fishing!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy dood..can i just give you the cash in person??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

sure thing man.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

it wouldn't let me past the screen where i enter my name and address with a credit card, i may just send a check. and is there aditional shipping? if it is possible I may pick it up insted of paying 


thanks

dave


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dave, you can send a check to the PO box if you want. Shake lives in Hilliard area and I'm near Bethal and Sawmill. I'm sure we can arrange to have you P/U the hats. Address:
Ohiogamefishing
4856 Sawmill Rd. #347
Columbus, Ohio 43235.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I think I may just order one of those hats.

Hey Polesnatcher! What's a Pro Staff Beer "DRINKE"?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

JBJ said:


> I think I may just order one of those hats.
> 
> Hey Polesnatcher! What's a Pro Staff Beer "DRINKE"?






/////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
I'll get a check in the mail


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone sending money or a check for a hat, be sure to put Beanie hat on the check or include a note so we know what it's for. Thanks everyone.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

BOTTMLNE can we prchase the stocking hats at shop in uhrichsville???


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Good question Husky! I also want to know about that!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hats need to be purchased through OGF, but can be picked up at Tim and Janie's shop I would imagine.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder...we'll stop taking orders for beanies tomorrow. We've already had a bunch of orders come in, and they'll be sent for stitching next week!

Thanks for supporting OGF!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i wouldn't mind that but my suggestion would be is to have some on sale at corey's since most of us go there and know where his shop is.
tim


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're playing it safe this time Tim. We're only ordering enough to cover pre-orders, as these are seasonal.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I was able to order through the paypal option .... just left a note to the seller with what to have personalized on it .... there was not a section to do so on the payment process.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I did the same. I left a note to seller in the pay-pal option. Looking forward to the new ice fishing beanie! Thanx Guys!

Gene


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're gonna leave the pre-sale order up until tomorrow morning, PAYPAL ONLY please! No more check/cash orders unless you can get them to us by Weds.

Thanks for the support folks! The hats are really cool, and I hope you guys like em!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought they would look pretty good from the picture. Now that you popped in the store wearing one, it kind of takes away from how cool they should look.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha! And here I figured, you were ordering 1 for every Galyan's staff member.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Riiiiiiiight! Better talk to Beecher about that. He's the one that makes the big bucks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the orders everyone. We're processing the orders today, and will be sending them in for stitching this evening.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

when should we expect to receive the hats?

thanks

jason


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4-6 weeks, as was stated on the order page.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Beanies were sent to us today, and will go out to everyone that ordered them next week.

Thanks!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Shakedown. My head is starting to get cold.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hats were sent to members who purchased today!

Thanks again for supporting OGF, and we hope you enjoy them!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

whys mine smell like a turd? 
haha.
 
sowbelly


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably your upper lip you're smellin


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

beanie looks great.. you'll be seeing me wearing mine in the spring..  
crapplelooker...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be recieving them anytime. I mail them all out Thursday afternoon. Nice looking hats guys. Enjoy them!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Got My Hats Today. They Really Look Good. Thanks A Lot For Getting Them For Us You Guys.!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I recieved my hat today. It is way too cool.
Thanks fella's.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like most have recieved them Glad you are all happy. We strive to please.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Got mine today too! Thanx guys!! It looks great!

Gene


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The OGF staff thanks ALL of the members who ordered these hats. And yes, I believe they look really good  ... Thanks Members.........


----------

